# A Newbie's Question About Pricing



## NoWhiskeyWoodworking (Sep 8, 2021)

I've only recently started woodworking, making bowls and boxes out of burls and galls I find when I'm fly fishing.

I've made enough now that I've given some away… and even started selling a few.

My wife thinks I'm selling them for too little. A few of my friends have said the same. But, what do they know about selling woodwork?

Instead, I'm turning to the experts… all of you.

Below is a piece I'd like to sell online (might even have a buyer). My idea was to sell it for $35, which would include shipping. My wife thinks it should be more.

What are your thoughts? If I can get an estimate on this, I'm sure it will help me price the rest of my pieces.

Thanks for any attention you're able to give to my question.


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

It will cost you that much to ship. Shipping from Wisconsin went up about 30 % in the last year. And they want to raise it more over Xmas.
Chuck


----------



## NoWhiskeyWoodworking (Sep 8, 2021)

I shipped one recently that was bigger than that and shipped it for about $12.



> It will cost you that much to ship. Shipping from w Wisconsin went up about 30 % in the last year. And they want to raise it more over Xmas.
> Chuck
> 
> - Woodchuckswife


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful work. Definitely underpriced when including shipping. From what I have seen, closer to $100. You can have a family and friends discount price.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

Your material and work is unique and one of a kind. If you list it online, when the right customer wants it the price won't matter that much. Start high and be patient.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

If it sells fast its priced too low, if it doesn't sell its priced too high. I would just include "buyer pays actual shipping cost"


----------



## NoWhiskeyWoodworking (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for the information… and for the compliments of my work!


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

"Family & Friends = $$Free.

But turned 10" segmented bowls are going for at least $150. Maybe $50 to $60 PLUS they pay shipping and tax.



> Beautiful work. Definitely underpriced when including shipping. From what I have seen, closer to $100. You can have a family and friends discount price.
> 
> - ibewjon


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Your wife and friends are right about the low number.
In my opinion, the main reasons people have when buying art work like this are:
1. Support a local artist, woodworker
2.Uniqueness of this type of pieces
3.The Story behind the bowls

Let's put it this way:let's say I find that bowl in a Goodwill rack, with a "Made in Malasya" label, and I can easily go to the register and pay$ 20 for it.
OR….
There is an Interesting web page, unique Instagram Account, fascinating online blog of am American guy, fly fisherman and woodworker, with nice pictures about his fishing journeys, memories, anecdotes, his personal experience…. the store front where he sales this amazing burls he transform in unique pieces of art…

With that supporting "Story", with the artist, fisherman in the picture, easily this pieces can be priced on the $250 range. 
Do not underestimate the "eye' you have for this pieces, the imagination and creativity it takes to make them real, your family, your wife and kids, your story…..I believe there is something amazing behind all this


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

On the other hand, don't be too specific on the material source location unless you already have landowner's permission to take the material from the property. Otherwise you may get a big bill for the burls…


----------



## NoWhiskeyWoodworking (Sep 8, 2021)

All helpful stuff to take into consideration, especially as I consider creating an Etsy shop.



> Your wife and friends are right about the low number.
> In my opinion, the main reasons people have when buying art work like this are:
> 1. Support a local artist, woodworker
> 2.Uniqueness of this type of pieces
> ...


----------



## dbw (Dec 2, 2013)

> If it sells fast its priced too low, if it doesn't sell its priced too high. I would just include "buyer pays actual shipping cost"
> 
> - SMP


+1


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I've seen that type of wood bowls for years. Amazon has millions of them for sale around 35 - 40 dollars.
Probably a good many are made in China for beggers wages.
Keep that in mind before you go crazy and make more then you can stores your cubbies. 
Good Luck


----------

